# This has to be one of the greatest scare pranks of all time!!



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with telekinesis! 

(A most useful power -- especially for impromptu wizard breakdancing contests . . .  )


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That was awesome!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG That is so awesome!!!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

That was really cool, but only cause I wasn't there, it'd freak me out!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw that earlier. Very elaborate setup just to freak out one or two people at a time.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

That was great, loved seeing all the shocked faces.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That was freakin' awesome. Haha I hope that guy had some padding on his back so he could take the slams a bit better!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I wonder if there were people just not buying into it?


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally freakin cool!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Who needs caffeine with a jump-start like that ! 
Great video


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow great setup. That would freak me out.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Love it, Posted a link earlier too in Off-Topic. Hadn't seen this one. Thought this was fantastic


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Totally wicked, I loved it. The reactions on the targets was 100% sincere shock and awe. Their reactions to something they think is really happening is why I don't do that anymore ...


----------



## T345 (Oct 22, 2013)

Of course, it helps to have a movie studio promotional budget behind such a prank...

...which leads me to be slightly dubious. These guys are EXTREMELY litigation-sensitive. For example, what happens if one of the scared patrons injures themselves when they flee in terror? Well, what happens is, the injured patron _sues the pants off the studio_.

So, while the video is entertaining...

...I'm just a little bit dubious as to its full authenticity as a prank.

Todd


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this one is better:


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Braziliens have a amazing sence of Humor. One great show, called ZERO TOTAL, watch it every Saturday Night with my wife, so funny!


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Saw that the other day really cool !!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The coffee shop scare was hilarious and really well done. 

The Red Button was most interesting in several points. First I was amazed at how nonplussed several of the button pushers were. They just wandered off with not much concern. I was also surprised more people didn't try pushing the button again to fix the problem. And only a few of them even checked to see if people were still alive. It was very funny and again well executed. 

Great videos.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Money very well spent ! Sometimes i will tell my kinesis what to do and it does.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't know if this one's been posted yet? Apparently built by the same creative team who did the recent telekinesis prank:

http://kotaku.com/fake-demon-baby-terrorizes-new-yorkers-1501231630


----------



## momof5inohio (May 22, 2014)

These are hilarious!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

oh my god i loved that demon baby one! that was HILARIOUS!...can i buy the stroller? that'd be such a fun afternoon. XD the reactions were AWESOME.

had to find one to share cause who doesn't love a good scare and a laugh combo? plus you GOT to love a mall that gets this into the spirit! number 17 is to DIE FOR. XD


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I did one very similar to that a couple of years ago,I had all my life size in a row and I was mixed in with them.When the girls would come by Id reach out,lots of screams from them and the Parents.It was great.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Cemetery girl number 17 was outstanding. It scare the crap out of them.


----------

